# Компьютерные технологии > Прикладное программирование > C\C++ >  Помогите! не могу найти c++ builder

## sixtrek

Я искал на разных сайтах, но так и не смог найти рабочую версию c++ builder 6.0 может дать кто-нибудь ссылку. Или где можно поискать? Зарание спасибо:)

----------

